# Party was a bust.



## ppolax (Jan 22, 2007)

*sorry to hear about that....*

Did you take any pictures of your party? I always that it'd be awesome to have a separate party. We just kind of incorporate trick or treating into our outdoor scene & people tell us we really know how to party.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that your party was a bust 

Had to smile at the comment about the killer leaving before killing anyone though lol

Recuperate and start planning next years!

MsM


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Aw, man, that must be a bummer. Maybe next year. Use your enthusiasm on the TOTs. Still Halloween to come!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that sucks. My only suggestion is invite a different bunch of people next year. I hope this doesn't put you off trying again next year!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry about the party. Halloween is one of the biggest party times of the year, so there is a lot of compittion. Don't let it discourage you though. Keep at it, and before you know your friends can not wait for your party.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened! It always sucks when you work for months and months and then no one can be bothered to show or call! This year we had an ok turn out but I had people tell me they forgot about it (even though I had talked to them about it 2 days before!) I agree to keep at it though. We definetly have our group of about 20 people who look forward to the party every year and wouldn't miss it!


----------



## meowlet (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your party didn't go as you'd planned. That's a bummer! Your activities and decorations sound like a lot of fun. I am afraid that not enough people will attend our party this year because we're relatively new to this city. One thing is, it is entirely normal for everyone to show up 1 hour or more late ("fashionably late") - I have never given a party where people didn't do that. So that's no failure on your part, just folks being folks.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

your looking at this all wrong

good food, good people (well at least 2 and yourself) and good company.
thats not a bust, so what, maybe the numbers we're down and ya didn't get to play all the games you wanted, but you've laid the ground work.

time to start planning for the bigger better halloween party of 2010!
you had 0 people last year, 4 this year, if ya keep following this trend it will be a block party in no time!


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Buggula said:


> Now that sucks. My only suggestion is invite a different bunch of people next year. I hope this doesn't put you off trying again next year!


Yup. This is exactly what you have to do. Cuz half of them won't show. We must have invited 50 people, and had about 10-15 show up. Had we invited only 20, we'd prolly have 4 people show up as well.  It just works out that way for some reason.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

That stinks!


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

That sucks. I don't think people know how much work it takes to throw these parties! Don't despair we all appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't feel too bad about it. First parties are great for getting out the kinks and just getting started. My first party was last year and I had invited 40+ people and wound up with about 15. It was still a lot of fun, but I wanted it bigger and better this year. I started by talking it up with my friends that would be invited and then sent out a save the date creepy video about 2 months in advance. Then I sent out the paper invitation 4 weeks ahead. Everyone knew it was coming and that it was gonna be fun. I had 66 people on the invite list and 40 showed up. I actually had 48 RSVP yes, but 8 had to cancel cause they or their kids were sick. But, everyone RSVP'd to me either way. I was very impressed and the party turned out amazing and people stayed till 3 am! Another thing is I had it on the 17th so that it wouldn't interfere with other plans as much as you get closer to the actual day of Halloween. Especially if you have kids, there is so much going on. Just start making a gameplan early and get people excited and next year will be much better!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys are great! Sadly nobody forgot by the sounds, they just didn't show. One guy said "I should have come, I had the time." Who knows what happened to everyone else. I guess they're not the best of friends I thought they were. Anyway....I'm going to put all my money into my yard next year. Screw having a party, I don't have any other friends to invite!


----------



## Gladius (Oct 8, 2009)

We invited over 100 people and got about 25 (maybe 30). We got sort of a late start this year, our invites didn't go out til 2 weeks before, and our party was a week before Halloween. I think between the flu, the economy, and the weird timing (either you have your party a week before or you have it on the night, in the latter case parents can't come or come late). I also am bummed by how poorly people RSVP. At least if they tell you they're not coming, you know ahead of time.

Sorry to hear it. I think the only solution is to invite a ton of people, knowing that more than half won't come.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Like the others, I wouldn't let it get you down. 3 years ago I had thrown my first official party in years and I was planning for 30-40 people. I only ended up w/ 7. But the one I had last night was better than I could have hoped for. Keep trying...it takes a few years to build up the followers...and good luck!


----------

